# Work in Mohammed Bin Zayed City- Where to live?



## amarsh1988

I am moving to Abu Dhabi this summer but my heads going round in circles with wheres best to live. So much information on here. Ive tried to work out travel times from different areas of the city to my place of work but im needing some inside information.

Here goes: I only need a one bedroom apartment- Looking to spend 100,000 Aed for the year. Want to live somewhere close to a mall (not bothered about walking distance although this would be nice)!! Ideally like the idea of being close to the beach (again walking distance would be great but not essential)! Im travelling out there with my wife- we are both english and are in our mid 20's so a good expat community would be nice so that we can make friends and we enjoy being out an about. I dont mind commuting to work but realisitically dont want to be in the car for longer that 35 mins.

I know there are threads on here but i have no idea about Abu Dhabi. A few people I have spoken to who have visited- they dont live there- say the corniche is nice and so is al reem island- are these close to the city centre? Is there things to do here? Can i get to work in reasonable time?

I look at the map and Khalifa city looks close but is this nice? My wife will be looking for work so from an employment point of view where is she closest to the action?


----------



## donmuath

Hi, I've lived in the UAE for 19 years (two years in Khalifa City) so I might be able to help. Khalifa City A is a nice area, although a bit sparse when it comes to shops/malls etc. There are several supermarkets and it's a reasonable distance from Mohammed Bin Zayed. it's a bit of a distance from the city though, 20 minutes by car and about 50 minutes by bus (take the 160).
The Corniche is great but expensive and if you want good central areas check out Al Mushrif and Al Khaldia.


----------



## amarsh1988

Thank you, I will look into those areas now ! That's been a great help


----------

